# My try at an FCG



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

My FCG is still in progress, but here's what I have so far. (edit - additional pics on page 3)

I used a foam skull from Michael's and cut the lower jaw free, trimmed it up and reattached it with the mouth open. The hands are wire and paper mache, and I used some led eyes from Monster guts.

I still have some final touches to do. I want to add some cheese cloth to make a hood over the head and tinker with how the cloth is hanging. Hopefully I'll have the final product in the showroom soon.

FCGTest1.mp4 Video by SpookyTJ | Photobucket

DSCF3211 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF3212 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF3216 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF3275 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Looks great Spooky1!


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Looking good so far. BTW, where did you get the connectors for the little air vent motors?


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Cool! I'm glad to see someone using wood and the vent motors for an FCG, instead of metal frames and $50 Dayton motors. I have an FCG using a wooden frame and a $12 gear motor that has run for 5 years now, many nights and hours, no problem. I think your gonna be happy with this one!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

It's looking really good!! I love the way you've draped the fabric and cut the edges! I really want to attempt one of these some year! Nice job!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Doc Doom said:


> Looking good so far. BTW, where did you get the connectors for the little air vent motors?


That came from a computer power supply. Spooky1 cut and trimmed it to fit.

Personally, I'm waiting for the blacklight video to come out


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Wow, looking good, I really wasn't sure if one of those little cheap motors had the strength to power an FCG. Guess my question has been answered. Very nice work.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Very cool, Spooky. This is another prop on my list that I've never gotten around to.

Am I really the only one that not only wants you to have a garage sale, but also wants a personal invitation when you do? C'mon Roxy, you need to make him get rid of all that stuff.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Looks like a ghost to me, and a darn fine one.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

kprimm said:


> Wow, looking good, I really wasn't sure if one of those little cheap motors had the strength to power an FCG. Guess my question has been answered. Very nice work.


And with a long crank arm, which adds to the tourque required. Classic FCG movement, love it!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very cool spooky1 I really like these ghosts !!!!! great work


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

tot13 said:


> Am I really the only one that not only wants you to have a garage sale, but also wants a personal invitation when you do? C'mon Roxy, you need to make him get rid of all that stuff.


Are you talking about the ghost or what he has on the shelves behind it? I really need to get him to pay better attention to the background when he takes pictures in the basement:jol:


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks very nice Spooky!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Nice job. Keep it up.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Very nice. I love the wood frame as well. Have one myself and it's worked for six years now.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> Are you talking about the ghost or what he has on the shelves behind it? I really need to get him to pay better attention to the background when he takes pictures in the basement:jol:


That part was referring to the shelves. You can just box it all up and send it to me, lol.


----------



## anjpro (Sep 20, 2009)

Is this the motor you used?
https://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?item=5-1587&catname=electric


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

its looking great spooky1

i would also love to see the blacklight video!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

anjpro said:


> Is this the motor you used?
> https://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?item=5-1587&catname=electric


Spooky1 says that's the one We've used the same one for tombstone peepers as well. It's a handy little motor.



Dark Angel 27 said:


> its looking great spooky1
> 
> i would also love to see the blacklight video!


Spooky1 took some night vision and blacklight videos this evening. I expect he'll post them in the Showroom once he's had a chance to upload them to Photobucket. The night vision ones are grainy, but kinda cool in a ghostly way.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

sweet! can't wait to see it!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Lookin' great! Keep it up!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I was testing the FCG with a blacklight and the cloth I used is not luminescent. I may need to add/change the cloth I used.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Spooky1 said:


> I was testing the FCG with a blacklight and the cloth I used is not luminescent. I may need to add/change the cloth I used.


Just soak the cloth in RIT or a brightning laundry detergent. Wring out, let dry then try again.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks Johnny!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Anyone have a recommendation for a brand of fluorescent white paint, and where I can find some? The paint I used on the FCG hands doesn't glow.


----------



## anjpro (Sep 20, 2009)

I bought florescent paint a Michael’s Craft store for my one FCG last year.
I don’t know about florescent white paint.
My wife used glow in the dark nail polish to highlight the skulls.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Try Rosco Vivid-FX paints - I'm just starting an FCG with Invisible Blue (the only colour stocked locally). These are designed to fluoresce under UV.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Great looking FCG.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

An updated look for my FCG

DSC02640 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

MOV02635.mp4 Video by SpookyTJ | Photobucket

Under a blacklight (I used some fluorescent spray I had) I think I'll try the RIT whitener to see if it gives it a better glow.

FCGBlacklight1.mp4 Video by SpookyTJ | Photobucket

Night vision for my camera (looks like a real ghost) 

FCGNightvision.mp4 Video by SpookyTJ | Photobucket


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

what are you using for a blacklight?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

heresjohnny said:


> what are you using for a blacklight?


We have an 18" black light bolt (fluorescent, not incandescent) that we picked up at Spencer's a few years ago. We use it to light the ghost we hang in an upstairs window at Halloween and it gives a beautiful blue glow to the white cloth she's draped in.


----------



## MattCoon (Sep 7, 2009)

heresjohnny said:


> Cool! I'm glad to see someone using wood and the vent motors for an FCG, instead of metal frames and $50 Dayton motors. I have an FCG using a wooden frame and a $12 gear motor that has run for 5 years now, many nights and hours, no problem. I think your gonna be happy with this one!


Those vent motors are cool, but they don't handle much load. I tried putting a wig on my FCG last year and toasted one very quickly. OK, it was my fault for using too much weight with no counterweight, but it tells me that more powerful motors have their place.

I hope that SurplusCenter has an unlimited supply of those little guys, though - they're a good deal!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

MattCoon said:


> Those vent motors are cool, but they don't handle much load. I tried putting a wig on my FCG last year and toasted one very quickly. OK, it was my fault for using too much weight with no counterweight, but it tells me that more powerful motors have their place.
> 
> I hope that SurplusCenter has an unlimited supply of those little guys, though - they're a good deal!


Absolutely, heck I have even though about using a wiper motor for an FCG, a Hheavy FCG.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I like the really long arms. It makes it look like it is reaching out.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Great Job Spooky! - I could have sworn I replied to this thread already. Oh well


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

great job! it's great that you have found a cheaper way to do this awesome effect!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I had a problem with the line to the head breaking after hours of running. I changed to using a pulley instead of the eyelet. It seemed to knock down the wear on the line.


----------

